# Should I Be Concerned?



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Before I explain my reason for some concern, I'll put some facts here.
I have a Dish 1000.2 with the 129 LNB blocked/covered so no signal from 129 only to 110 and 119 satellites. Also, a Dish 500 with a single LNB pointing to 129 satellite. 

Before I received the leased VIP211 from Dish, I could make a system check and on System Info. Under Satellite Signal it shows 119 - 110 - Blank -and 129. I had "Green" under 119, 110, 129 and no Green under the "Blank" area. Now with the VIP211 connected upstairs to the 42" TV, and the VIP211K downstairs to the 40" LCD, and doing a "System Check", I get a Green under 119, 110, and Green under the "Blank" area. No Green under 129 satellite. But, I get good TV viewing from both satellite dishes, SD and HD.

Should I be of some concern here, or just watch TV?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

How is the coax feeding the 211 configured coming from the dish? Is there a switch between the dish and receivers? Is the 211 replacing a different receiver? You should only have 1 coax cable connected to the 211 from the dish. When you connected the new 211, did you run a check switch test?

The 500 dish should be connected to the 4th port on the 1000.2 dish, where the LNBs act as a switch if you don't have a physical switch in your installation.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> How is the coax feeding the 211 configured coming from the dish? Is there a switch between the dish and receivers? Is the 211 replacing a different receiver? You should only have 1 coax cable connected to the 211 from the dish. When you connected the new 211, did you run a check switch test?
> 
> I've edited this response to Ray's post. So disregard anything I've said how I set up my dish.
> 
> See response below


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Skeeterman said:


> Ray, my cabling and the Dish 1000.2 and Dish 500 configuration hasn't changed from when I did the two dishes installation back in 2008. The Dish 500 LNB coax connects to the #4 port on the 1000.2 LNB and down to the *two-way splitter that feeds the 211 and 211K receivers.*


This part concerns me... You can't split using a splitter and run to two different receivers.

Are you calling something else (a switch or something perhaps) a splitter? OR are you really using a splitter to split the coax to feed 2 different receivers?

This will result in exact the kind of weird problems you are asking about... Each receiver needs a unique coax feed that goes back to a switch. Sometimes the LNB assemply has a switch... and will have multiple feeds coming from it... Other scenarios (like mine) require a separate switch that feeds multiple outputs.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Sorry for the way I explained how my cabling to the two receiver were. That I made the mistake...I was referring to the OTA setup.


Stewart and Ray, here is the way I have my Dish 500 and the 1000.2 cabled. The Dish 500 with the single LNB is sent by coax to the #4 (IN) port on the Dish Pro Plus (DPP). From there I have two (2) coax from 119 #1 Port, and from 110 #2 Port. The 129 #3 port in empty.. One of those two coax cables runs to the VIP211 receiver upstairs, the other one runs to the VIP211K downstairs. That is how I made the Dishes(2) installation back in 2008 for the two receivers....VIP211K and the PVR 508. No problem receiving satellite signal all these years.

I do not have any switches between the Dish 500 and 1000.2 LNB's


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

Here's my $0.02 - as long as it's working, just watch TV.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Skeeterman said:


> Stewart and Ray, here is the way I have my Dish 500 and the 1000.2 cabled. The Dish 500 with the single LNB is sent by coax to the #4 (IN) port on the Dish Pro Plus (DPP). From there I have two (2) coax from 119 #1 Port, and from 110 #2 Port. The 129 #3 port in empty.. One of those two coax cables runs to the VIP211 receiver upstairs, the other one runs to the VIP211K downstairs. That is how I made the Dishes(2) installation back in 2008 for the two receivers....VIP211K and the PVR 508. No problem receiving satellite signal all these years.
> 
> I do not have any switches between the Dish 500 and 1000.2 LNB's


This is still incomplete and confusing to me... The DPP what? LNBs can be Dish Pro Plus LNBs... There are DPP34 and DPP44 switches... It sure sounds like you are describing a DPP44 switch (as that has 4 input ports and 4 output ports).

Assuming you have a 4-port DPP44 switch... there are follow-up questions... like... Try putting the 129 connection into port #3. I'm not sure why you would skip a port. I actually have a 4-satellite configuration so comparing my wiring would only be confusing to you so I'm keeping the details of that out for clarity sake 

Do you have a power inserter? If so, where is it? The DPP44 needed external power... usually placed where your main receiver is located. Disconnecting that might cause some issues.

Where are your cables that run to the ViP211 and 211K receivers connected? You didn't specify. IF you have a DPP44 switch, then there are 4 outputs. You could have a faulty output, so you might try a different output on that switch for the receiver that is having problems.

Keep in mind... back when you had the 508 receiver, it wouldn't have been getting any programming from the 129 satellite probably... so you may very well have always had a problem in that room, that never would have come up until you wanted to watch channels that were on the 129 sat location.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> This is still incomplete and confusing to me... The DPP what? LNBs can be Dish Pro Plus LNBs... There are DPP34 and DPP44 switches... It sure sounds like you are describing a DPP44 switch (as that has 4 input ports and 4 output ports).
> 
> Assuming you have a 4-port DPP44 switch... there are follow-up questions... like... Try putting the 129 connection into port #3. I'm not sure why you would skip a port. I actually have a 4-satellite configuration so comparing my wiring would only be confusing to you so I'm keeping the details of that out for clarity sake
> 
> ...


Here are the two LNB's I have. The single is on the Dish 500 with coax running to the "In" #4 port on the DishPro Plus 1000.2 Triple LNBF. I don't, I repeat, don't have any switches of any type between the 1000.2 LNBF and the HD receivers. The LNBF has switch built in, so I don't need any type of a switch.
The coax cables from the LNBF are connected to the "Satellite IN" on back of each receiver. I have no other coax connected to the receivers. I have no power inserter connected to any Dish or receiver.

I know about the 508 when it was connected the coax from the DISH LNBF. I couldn't get any HD, just SD signal.

NOTE: I have the "left LNBF" (Satellite 129) blocked off with two layers of aluminum sheeting formed to the LNBF shape, and two layers of "intertube" (rubber) wrapped over the sheeting and three zip ties to hold it from coming off. I'm sure no satellite signal will come through this setup.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Skeeterman,

In your installation, the 1000.2 LNB is the switch so your installation is fine and as you said it was working fine before the 211 with the 508. Did you run a check switch test to see if it will correct the port locations of the satellites on the receiver (I am assuming you did)? Please let me know.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Ray,

I ran a check switch test at the time I connected the 211 receiver. Also ran a check switch test on the VI211k. Both show the "green" screen shade under the blank area (where a X would show before) prior to installing the 211.

I'm not too concerned about "where the green shade" should be, as the TV's still works and get all 110, 119 and 129 signals. However, the daytime temperatures here have been over 105 degrees for the past 18 days, and with that I'm sure the metal surface on the antenna may reach 130 degrees or more. With that, it may have something to do with the odd behavior on the setup. I'm going to order me a new 1000.2 triple LNBF for safe keeping should the working one decides to go south.


----------

